# Simple Asset Management - Formula



## MD1032 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi all,

Long time lurker here. I usually find answers here but unfortunately, I'm a little stumped on this one!

I have two tables below. The first one is the main data table. The second one is an example of what it is supposed to display.
There are multiple assets for each desk. All desks already have screens present. I need to discover which desks are missing PCs.

Any ideas?
I have a feeling I have to combine an IF formula with either a VLOOKUP or XLOOKUP - But completely lost right now.

Thanks very much.


AssetDesk NumberType791​1​Screen864​1​Screen788​1​PC796​2​Screen705​2​Screen693​3​Screen728​3​Screen721​4​Screen787​4​Screen740​4​PC753​5​Screen813​5​PC



Desk NumberPC Present?1​Yes2​*No*3​*No*4​Yes5​Yes


----------



## kevin9999 (Dec 30, 2022)

One possibility
Book1ABC1AssetDesk NumberType27911Screen38641Screen47881PC57962Screen67052Screen76933Screen87283Screen97214Screen107874Screen117404PC127535Screen138135PC1415Desk Number161Yes172No183No194Yes205YesSheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaB16:B20B16=IF(COUNTIFS($B$2:$B$13,A16,$C$2:$C$13,"PC")<1,"No","Yes")Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueB16:B20Cell Valuecontains "No"textNO


----------



## MD1032 (Jan 1, 2023)

Lovely stuff!
I just attempted this on my dataset and it seems to be working great!

Thank you so much.

Happy new year.


----------



## kevin9999 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy to help & thanks for the feedback


----------

